# Porch Swing



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are on the right track---add that 4x4--use a threaded eye bolt with a locking nut and washers top and bottom. A hole just a bit larger than the bolt is all you need--7/16?--Mike---


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> You are on the right track---add that 4x4--use a threaded eye bolt with a locking nut and washers top and bottom. A hole just a bit larger than the bolt is all you need--7/16?--Mike---


So its more supportive to put a bolt with nuts/washers all the way through than it is to just screw an eye bolt deep into the beam? For some reason I feel like if I put a nut all the way through, even with a locking nut and washer on both ends, would allow the bolt to sway back and forth with the swing within the beam. In this case should I just use a 4x4 with not 2x4 attached so that I wont need such a long eye nut? Also, if I were to sister in this 4x4 how long should I make the 4x6? I have limited space up in the porch ceiling area. And whats the most secure way to attach the 4x4 to the 2x6?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A through bolt is the method used on all wood swing sets---It's tried and true.

A screw in eye bolt has only the wood to hold up the swing--wood expands and contracts--crushes easily with lateral pressure--and can get soft when exposed to humidity.

The old swing set I built in 1988 has moved its way around the neighborhood---through bolts---
still the original ones,last time I spotted it.---Mike---


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> A through bolt is the method used on all wood swing sets---It's tried and true.
> 
> A screw in eye bolt has only the wood to hold up the swing--wood expands and contracts--crushes easily with lateral pressure--and can get soft when exposed to humidity.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Would it be a good idea to get extra wide washers to go with these bolts or will what ever comes with them work?

EDIT: Upon looking at these Thru-Bolts I do not see a way to put a nut on both sides since the threads on those things are not very long (maybe a couple inches on the 6" long bolt). Would a nut and washer only on the top be ok for this porch swing?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

put a washer on the bottom---it will be stopped by the 'eye' and work just fine.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> put a washer on the bottom---it will be stopped by the 'eye' and work just fine.


One thing that might make that not work is the fact that there is a 1-1.5" gap between the beams and the vinyl soffit and the eye has to stick out below the soffit.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll bet that you can figure out an extension---Perhaps a short piece of pipe or tubing???


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Whats the best way to sister the beams now? Is wood glue essential? Its going to be a really tight work space and I am just hoping I can get my drill between the 4x4 and the beam next to the one i'm sistering..


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd need to see a picture--glue is nice but not essential.

if the ends of your 4x4 are resting on a beam or top plate on both ends it will only need to be fastened well enough to keep it from shifting or rocking.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> I'd need to see a picture--glue is nice but not essential.
> 
> if the ends of your 4x4 are resting on a beam or top plate on both ends it will only need to be fastened well enough to keep it from shifting or rocking.


I was just up there but did not take pictures. The beams are resting on other boards (the house side its resting on the top of the wall and the other side I guess its just the outer framing of the porch roof). The actual sloped roof rafters rest on the same board on the house side so I am sure that is well supported. The beam I am going to sister is 74" long, would 6 5" long screws be enough to hold it in place? Since the 2x6 is really 1.5X5.5 I am assuming 4x4s will be 3.5x3.5 thus meaning a 5" screw will go through the 2x6 and then almost all the way through the 4x4 right? lol

EDIT: Just for my own knowledge.. Since I am pretty sure my drill will not fit between the beams would it be best to drill at 45 degree angles and alternating between going up and down? Will this affect anything?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Pre drill the 4x4--and use lag screws and a ratchet--that should take care of the clearance in the tight opening.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Pre drill the 4x4--and use lag screws and a ratchet--that should take care of the clearance in the tight opening.



good idea... Are 4x4s actually 4x4 or are they 3.5x3.5? I have not gone to the store yet but I was to know exactly what to get when i get there...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

4x4=3.5x3.5----4x6=3.5x5.5


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

Get a couple 1.5' pieces of extruded 2" angle, lag them to the sides of the rafter, drill some holes for the eye hooks, hang swing, drink beer


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

sorry, I forgot to explain the images I posted. The first one is just a side shot of the rafter I cracked during my first attempt. The other side is nice and smooth. The second picture is of the first hole with the split and the eye bolt going into the wood with the tiny crack. It was the best shot I could get of that. What are these 1.5' extruded 2" angle you are talking about? My dad stopped by and had the idea of leaving the eye bolts where they are, sandwich the original beam with 2 more 2x6's and bolt all 3 together with 6 bolts with washers and lock washers and just tightening them up real good. It got dark so we are going to pick up on it again Wednesday. Do you think that idea will work?


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

How much does this swing weigh?


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

waterman1971 said:


> How much does this swing weigh?



Its actually not that heavy (maybe 50-60 pounds max). Its made out of some sort of plastic or PVC or something so its light but really strong.


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

How far is the rafter span?

The occupants will add additional loading, this must be taken into consideration.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

waterman1971 said:


> How far is the rafter span?
> 
> The occupants will add additional loading, this must be taken into consideration.


It is 74" long and its a 2x6. The eye bolts are screwed in a good 4.5-5" into the beam so I do not think the weight is to much of an issue. The big issue is that the first attempt was a failure and I was not centered to the board causing it to split and drop the eye hook. And its just the one side that had the split..


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sandwiching three 2x6s should be fine--- just make sure you hit the center and I think you're good!

Have fun,Mike


----------

